# Report: Kings in advanced talked with Andrea Bargnani



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/25239700/report-kings-in-advanced-talks-with-andrea-bargnani

Lots of reclamation projects/headcases for the Kings this offseason. But it's probably their most talented roster in several years. 

PG- Rondo/Collison
SG-McLemore
SF-Gay/Butler
PF-Bargnani/Cauley-Stein
C-Cousins/Koufos


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

What a remarkably weird roster they're building in Sacramento. They'll be interesting to watch at least, but I don't know if it will be for good or bad reasons.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't forget about Belinelli. Guess they're trying to add some shooters to surround Cousins with?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

At least Cousins rebound numbers won't be in jeopardy.


----------

